# Regions Archery



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Who is going to the Ky and/or PA shoot?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Definately will be at the Pa shoot again and thinking of doing the Ky shoot also. I would like to see the Pa shoot grow and believe it has the potential but they are making it hard to pull the local shooters due to the membership to shoot 1 event. I pushed hard to help promote the Pa. shoot last year after seeing the dismal turnout in Indy. In talking to all the local clubs and distributing fliers, the two things that kept coming out as a hold up for shooters attending were the membership and the speed limits. That info was passed on to Regions and the half price membership and added speed classes were established.
I believe if Regions is to succeed they need to watch the promo video they produced when announcing their intentions and get back to the "Regions" idea that the association was founded on.
They don't need to take an ASA format into ASA country, they just can't compete. There are alot of northern folks and western folks tired of what's available to them as far as so called National tournaments. But they have to put a few shoots in a generalized area so that people can feel they are getting something out of the membership fee requirements. Also I feel running the ASA format, range set ups, and scoring but drop the speed limit would be needed to bring the game into IBO country.
A 3 shoot series in the Pa, Oh, NY, WV area. A 3 shoot series in the Ill, Mich, Wis,Indy area to get started. Then a central championship. Grow it from there. 
This was the original proposed plan, getting single shoots scattered acrossed the country will not work. The only way this will take off is if it is built at the local level.


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 20, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Definately will be at the Pa shoot again and thinking of doing the Ky shoot also. I would like to see the Pa shoot grow and believe it has the potential but they are making it hard to pull the local shooters due to the membership to shoot 1 event. I pushed hard to help promote the Pa. shoot last year after seeing the dismal turnout in Indy. In talking to all the local clubs and distributing fliers, the two things that kept coming out as a hold up for shooters attending were the membership and the speed limits. That info was passed on to Regions and the half price membership and added speed classes were established.
> I believe if Regions is to succeed they need to watch the promo video they produced when announcing their intentions and get back to the "Regions" idea that the association was founded on.
> They don't need to take an ASA format into ASA country, they just can't compete. There are alot of northern folks and western folks tired of what's available to them as far as so called National tournaments. But they have to put a few shoots in a generalized area so that people can feel they are getting something out of the membership fee requirements. Also I feel running the ASA format, range set ups, and scoring but drop the speed limit would be needed to bring the game into IBO country.
> A 3 shoot series in the Pa, Oh, NY, WV area. A 3 shoot series in the Ill, Mich, Wis,Indy area to get started. Then a central championship. Grow it from there.
> This was the original proposed plan, getting single shoots scattered acrossed the country will not work. The only way this will take off is if it is built at the local level.


This is a spot on assesment, I just wonder if they can get back to the regional series concept after scattering shoots throughout ASA territory.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Definately will be at the Pa shoot again and thinking of doing the Ky shoot also. I would like to see the Pa shoot grow and believe it has the potential but they are making it hard to pull the local shooters due to the membership to shoot 1 event. I pushed hard to help promote the Pa. shoot last year after seeing the dismal turnout in Indy. In talking to all the local clubs and distributing fliers, the two things that kept coming out as a hold up for shooters attending were the membership and the speed limits. That info was passed on to Regions and the half price membership and added speed classes were established.
> I believe if Regions is to succeed they need to watch the promo video they produced when announcing their intentions and get back to the "Regions" idea that the association was founded on.
> They don't need to take an ASA format into ASA country, they just can't compete. There are alot of northern folks and western folks tired of what's available to them as far as so called National tournaments. But they have to put a few shoots in a generalized area so that people can feel they are getting something out of the membership fee requirements. Also I feel running the ASA format, range set ups, and scoring but drop the speed limit would be needed to bring the game into IBO country.
> A 3 shoot series in the Pa, Oh, NY, WV area. A 3 shoot series in the Ill, Mich, Wis,Indy area to get started. Then a central championship. Grow it from there.
> This was the original proposed plan, getting single shoots scattered acrossed the country will not work. The only way this will take off is if it is built at the local level.


I agree with this. We(my wife, son and me) went to the shoot in Pa last year. We really enjoyed it and liked the format, but they did not expand into the northeast like they told us they were planning to. We will not be going this year, too much money for one shoot with only a few hundred shooters. There were also some "issues" that showed they had not really prepared and organized like they should have. To be honest I think it would have been pure chaos if 1000 people had participated. I would really like to see Regions grow in the northeast, but they are going to have to re-think their model. I would gladly shoot Regions instead of the IBO if they had more presence in the northeast. I realize we are not helping them grow by not participating this year, but with a family of shooters I have to get the most for our money and vacation time. I handed out a lot of flyers and talked to a lot of people last year, trying to get them to go to the Pa shoot. Unfortunately there was very little interest, and there seems to be even less this year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Me and my wife will be at the pa shoot. I do wish they would go back to there word on shoot locations instead of having all but one in Asa areas


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Definately will be at the Pa shoot again and thinking of doing the Ky shoot also. I would like to see the Pa shoot grow and believe it has the potential but they are making it hard to pull the local shooters due to the membership to shoot 1 event. I pushed hard to help promote the Pa. shoot last year after seeing the dismal turnout in Indy. In talking to all the local clubs and distributing fliers, the two things that kept coming out as a hold up for shooters attending were the membership and the speed limits. That info was passed on to Regions and the half price membership and added speed classes were established.
> I believe if Regions is to succeed they need to watch the promo video they produced when announcing their intentions and get back to the "Regions" idea that the association was founded on.
> They don't need to take an ASA format into ASA country, they just can't compete. There are alot of northern folks and western folks tired of what's available to them as far as so called National tournaments. But they have to put a few shoots in a generalized area so that people can feel they are getting something out of the membership fee requirements. Also I feel running the ASA format, range set ups, and scoring but drop the speed limit would be needed to bring the game into IBO country.
> A 3 shoot series in the Pa, Oh, NY, WV area. A 3 shoot series in the Ill, Mich, Wis,Indy area to get started. Then a central championship. Grow it from there.
> This was the original proposed plan, getting single shoots scattered acrossed the country will not work. The only way this will take off is if it is built at the local level.


I agree with Mark 100%. I was planning on dropping IBO and doing all regions . With just 1 shoot in Pa and now I see it's pending for another location, it's hard to spark my interest. I would of sure thought a Pa,Ohio,N.Y and W.V. would of took off but I guess they don't want to listen. I thought I IBO Worlds at Anderson was a bad pick a few years back and i am sure not going out there to get eat alive by giggers again. It didn't take long for the IBO to get out of there ,I am not sure why Regions thinks its going to work there. Guess I will be heading to the IBO in W.V. this weekend. It's the only game in town and its 8 hours.


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I see they are relocating the pa shoot. Anybody know where to?


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Promptly sending payback checks would be nice also,still waiting from Stillwater last month.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to KY but can't find a hotel at a reasonable price. That's Derby weekend and just about everything is booked.

I do intend to go to Anderson again. Not because its a great site. But I won't have to pay for a room and I want to support the Regions folks.

I don't think Dick had Anderson as a first choice and don't expect them to be back there next year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archerydude21 said:


> I see they are relocating the pa shoot. Anybody know where to?


It's supposedly at warren county fairgrounds again this year


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a note on the Regions web site that the location has changed, more info to come. Sounds like Warren is out. Hope they can find some place that can put this together on short notice.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hrtlnd164 said:


> There is a note on the Regions web site that the location has changed, more info to come. Sounds like Warren is out. Hope they can find some place that can put this together on short notice.


I saw that after my post lol. I was supposed to be on the committee helping with this and nobody said a word to me


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Doesnt seem like a very organized organization. Hoping to see it grow but not interested in shooting in La or Ok.


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't think may of us down here are interested in shooting PA either.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

eholguin13 said:


> Don't think may of us down here are interested in shooting PA either.


Yeah but you have a lot more Asa and regions closer to shoot we dont


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Who is going to the Ky and/or PA shoot?


Ken,

You looking for another easy win?:wink: It was good to meet you and shoot with you brother. Good luck if you give it another go!

Mike


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they get things on track because the business model, as first set forth, was a good one.
A previous post made the point that the Regions management might have better served the archers had they focused on PA, OH, WVA, Once they had that up and running they could have looked at other regions, such as IN, KY, IL, or MI, WI, IL, IN.

As it is I'n concerned that they might not survive. They're good people with the best of intentions. Lots of support from the vendors and sponsors.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

hophunt said:


> Ken,
> 
> You looking for another easy win?:wink: It was good to meet you and shoot with you brother. Good luck if you give it another go!
> 
> Mike


Easy? Nothing in archery is easy for me!

Enjoyed shooting with you and hope to do it again.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Who is going to the Ky and/or PA shoot?



KY

me


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I hope they get things on track because the business model, as first set forth, was a good one.
> A previous post made the point that the Regions management might have better served the archers had they focused on PA, OH, WVA, Once they had that up and running they could have looked at other regions, such as IN, KY, IL, or MI, WI, IL, IN.
> 
> As it is I'n concerned that they might not survive. They're good people with the best of intentions. Lots of support from the vendors and sponsors.


I think the weather might have something to do with it. Would be possible to start Regions later in year and have some shoots further up north get established


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

carlosii said:


> I hope they get things on track because the business model, as first set forth, was a good one.
> A previous post made the point that the Regions management might have better served the archers had they focused on PA, OH, WVA, Once they had that up and running they could have looked at other regions, such as IN, KY, IL, or MI, WI, IL, IN.
> 
> As it is I'n concerned that they might not survive. They're good people with the best of intentions. Lots of support from the vendors and sponsors.


I agree, great venue with several interesting options for shooters. My opinion though is if they try to go head to head with ASA and schedule in the same locations and only a week apart, then attendance will continue to suffer and they won't make it long.

Put them in other locations not being served by the ASA, even if it is later in the year, and continue to give different options and it may take off.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll be at the KY shoot. There are campgrounds very near by for folks that are not able to get a hotel room.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Confirmed that regions will not be in warren county pa
The reasoning is not good for regions at all definitely a shot in the foot


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

D.Short said:


> Promptly sending payback checks would be nice also,still waiting from Stillwater last month.


I still haven't received a check yet either Donnie.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Confirmed that regions will not be in warren county pa
> 
> The reasoning is not good for regions at all definitely a shot in the foot


Any specifics to share? I already had hotels booked for this one and am not too happy... I had planned on shooting at least two to three Regions tournaments this year, but I'm thinking I'm just going to have to beef up the travel budget and go ASA.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tecshooter said:


> Any specifics to share? I already had hotels booked for this one and am not too happy... I had planned on shooting at least two to three Regions tournaments this year, but I'm thinking I'm just going to have to beef up the travel budget and go ASA.


If I were that is what I would do
Message sent


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

treeman65 said:


> Confirmed that regions will not be in warren county pa
> The reasoning is not good for regions at all definitely a shot in the foot


Just saw on their facebook page that there is a shoot scheduled in Saginaw, MI now.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ThunderEagle said:


> Just saw on their facebook page that there is a shoot scheduled in Saginaw, MI now.


That's cool


----------



## fertigs (Mar 2, 2010)

Its on Regions website the Pa. shoot is now going to be in Saginaw,Mi. Its really a shame that they choose to exclude us being that the Warren shoot if I herd right had the most shooters of any of the regions shoots. Michigan is just too far to travel when you have to shoot 20 targets on a Sunday and try to make it to work on Monday. I was really hoping that Regions would make it but it seems unlikely too if they keep scattering there shoots across the country and then walking away on there biggest fan base.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

fertigs said:


> Its on Regions website the Pa. shoot is now going to be in Saginaw,Mi. Its really a shame that they choose to exclude us being that the Warren shoot if I herd right had the most shooters of any of the regions shoots. Michigan is just too far to travel when you have to shoot 20 targets on a Sunday and try to make it to work on Monday. I was really hoping that Regions would make it but it seems unlikely too if they keep scattering there shoots across the country and then walking away on there biggest fan base.


I totally agree plus what was done was bad for the sport


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

But the guys in Michigan are happy. Can't please everyone but I think it's smart on there part to branch out to the Great Lakes region.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

schmel_me said:


> But the guys in Michigan are happy. Can't please everyone but I think it's smart on there part to branch out to the Great Lakes region.


They better enjoy it while they have it.... Just a word to the wise, don't advance purchase any hotel reservations thinking there's no way a "national" archery tour could cancel a scheduled shoot.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeh I here that.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

My guess is that Regions will be defunct by the end of the summer and I think they have no one to blame but themselves. 

I hate to have to say that for I really wish they had succeed but they honestly don't have a clue on how to properly run an organization.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Amazing how last year anything said on this site regions came on and bent over backwards to make shooters happy. They even created a million new classes just to make everyone happy, now this year they don't seem to respond to any threads when the shooters are upset. Makes you wonder how much longer they will be around.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Why do you people think its regions fault....ever stop to think that it could be something wrong with warren , PA......this is a business and there are many factors that come into play for a product...

My Opinion--- an association. ....shouldn't change what a shooter....b shooter says....it looks at the business model and addresses accordingly...


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think the only way a city could get out of a binding contract this late in the game would be a breach on the other end. Obligations were not met somewhere.


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

hrtlnd164 said:


> I would think the only way a city could get out of a binding contract this late in the game would be a breach on the other end. Obligations were not met somewhere.


BINGO we have a winner! The problem was on Regions end, not Warren's.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Why do you people think its regions fault....ever stop to think that it could be something wrong with warren , PA......this is a business and there are many factors that come into play for a product...
> 
> My Opinion--- an association. ....shouldn't change what a shooter....b shooter says....it looks at the business model and addresses accordingly...


I apologize ahead of time if I'm wrong but Haven't they been advertising a shoot again in warren, pa?? to change it at this point is poor management as other have said. I wish them luck. was thinking about going to Pa. Of course the guys in Michigan are happy. I think we are all happy when we get big shoots close to home. Hopefully they'll get a good turnout.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wazz13 said:


> BINGO we have a winner! The problem was on Regions end, not Warren's.


I think it would be your responsibility to let us know how you know this.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I think it would be your responsibility to let us know how you know this.


He is totally right and there is a reason for not spilling the beans on here
It was not the city of warrens fault at all


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

In speaking with the host archery club director 10-14 days ago. The issue of money was brought up. How much, I didn't ask. Regions was given a dead line of April 1st. That date passed and the decision to not host it this year was made. So technically Warren did call the shoot off. Regions also chose not to pay what they owed. I believe Warren gave Regions ample time to square up, 8 months give or take a week. It's a shame, the Warren shoot was my first experience with that type of format. Loved it, best shoot I attended last year. I was pulling for Regions to do well and grow the sport. Now seeing how they chose to do business in Warren, I will be cautious about supporting them in the future. Just MY opinion based on MY experience.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wazz13 said:


> In speaking with the host archery club director 10-14 days ago. The issue of money was brought up. How much, I didn't ask. Regions was given a dead line of April 1st. That date passed and the decision to not host it this year was made. So technically Warren did call the shoot off. Regions also chose not to pay what they owed. I believe Warren gave Regions ample time to square up, 8 months give or take a week. It's a shame, the Warren shoot was my first experience with that type of format. Loved it, best shoot I attended last year. I was pulling for Regions to do well and grow the sport. Now seeing how they chose
> to do business in Warren, I will be cautious about supporting them in the future. Just MY opinion based on MY experience.


I was told that by the head guy in warren and I know this person 
Which he is a straight up guy warren county was done wrong


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The best of luck to those going to the Carrollton, Ky. shoot.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> But the guys in Michigan are happy. Can't please everyone but I think it's smart on there part to branch out to the Great Lakes region.


Yea, but they dropped in on the MI ASA State Championship weekend. ukey:


----------

